# Old Computer Club



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

First off this is for those with old machines that need tech support or just want to remember back when a 2 year old computer could still play the latest game with good settings. 

This is not brand specfic, but it is age specific. To be a member you have to have an old computer currently, or be well versed in the older tech. I also require you to have been a member for more than one month and have shown an active interest in hardware and or software to be a member. 

Now definition of old is in order id say.

AMD Athlon Thunderbird and Intel Pentium 3 and older are what I call old. This also applies to parts from the time period aka Geforce2/Radeon 7000/Voodoo/Savage4 and older, as well as Windows 2000/ME and older problems or general chat.

I myself have a 486DX4 and a K6-300 IBM Aptivia I keep around for a nice game of Quake, or maybe just to enjoy Windows 3.1.


Thats about it, lets go back to the year 2000 when Computers where rugged, tough, and built to last, just like a Ford.


Members 

Candle_86 K6-2 300
JrRacinFan Pentium3 700
choppy VIA C3 700
PT p3-400
WhiteLotus Athlon @ 1500
intel igent P3 1ghz
rodneyhchef Pentium Classic 166
3991vhtes P3 866
xubidoo P3 1.266'
pyite P3 450 @ 600
MtoSev P2 350


----------



## Duxx (Jan 31, 2008)

I thought for sure FORD stood for Fix Or Repair Daily.  haha j/k  My step dads explorer is still chugging along!


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2008)

Put me in for this, I still have an old gateway Slot 1 that I put a slocket in for a P3 933@700. It's at my sister's for the nieces.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

will do


----------



## choppy (Jan 31, 2008)

a ford is built to last, tell me your joking..

i old via c3 700mhz on some epox mobo, not fired it up in years tho


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh wait also, I have an old Compaq here with an AMD K6-II 400mhz. Should I overclock it?


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

heck i would my K6-2 is oced also, stock is 66 x 4.5, its now at 75 x 6 @ 2.6v, so that i have a nice 450 myself with an AMD Barton HSF on it. Id say you can prolly get close to 550 with increased voltage


And nice VIA C3 there, had a 667 great for linux


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 31, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh wait also, I have an old Compaq here with an AMD K6-II 400mhz. Should I overclock it?



Slap it in a "Super Socket 7" mobo first...LOL


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

lol it already is, 350mhz and up K6-2 where all 100mhz Chips, all you can do from there is play with multi.

Just so you know though the world record was set with a K6-2+ at 800mhz i belive


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2008)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 31, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> lol it already is, 350mhz and up K6-2 where all 100mhz Chips, all you can do from there is play with multi.
> 
> Just so you know though the world record was set with a K6-2+ at 800mhz i belive



I've seen records at 500-550 but not 800...LOL


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

no problem man, though if you could read me the numbers off the ISH i can help you oc it.

Also you get better cooling removing the IHS, just take a razor blade and cut the glue around the edges and gently pry it off, do not use extreme force though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> I've seen records at 500-550 but not 800...LOL



550 was a stock AMD K6-2 and K6-2+


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

to hit highspeeds like that you need about 2.8V and keep the CPU core uner 50C so phase is needed


----------



## pt (Jan 31, 2008)

p3-400 working
p2-400 (without mobo and hdd)
k6 - 450 (no hdd)
socket 7 intel or via or something
is that enough?


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

yea thats plenty lol, you only need one


----------



## rodneyhchef (Jan 31, 2008)

I've got loads of old systems knocking about. My favouite (and oldest) though is this:

Pentium Classic @ 166MHz on an intel 82430VX motherboard
512KB cache (256KB of it in the expansion slot!)
64mb EDO ram
S3 Savage4 2D/3D card
3DFX voodoo 2 12mb 3D card
Sound Blaster AWE32

Kept it for old dos games, and it was all top of the line stuff in its day. Doesn't get used at all really now with the advent of dosbox. I've also got a K6 300 system (albeit dismantled and stored in a motherboard box) and my brother still uses a K6/2 450 system that I built in 1999. Even still runs on the original seagate 6.4GB hard drive! All use Win 98 SE. Slightly newer, I have a 600MHz P3 laptop, a 1.1GHz celeron system and a 1.2GHz thunderbird athlon. The athlon doesn't really seem that old to me though, as it runs on XP just fine.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

lol yea Thunderbirds can still keep up a bit untill we got to 2005 which was a great thing.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 31, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> 550 was a stock AMD K6-2 and K6-2+



Actually I kind of messed that up.  A K-6 '2' stock was 500 , K-6 III was 550. The average OC's are around 575.

Before today never saw an 800, now I see a 971 on a K-6 II...LOL;

http://www.sysopt.com/systemdb/overclock/search.php


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 31, 2008)

i got me an athlon 1.5 running on a 32 kilobyte primary cache cant remember anything else will do a Belarc on it when i can


----------



## intel igent (Jan 31, 2008)

ford = First On Race Day 

ive got a p3 1.0ghz skt370 and a p2 450mhz slot 1 or whatever...........

both sitting here needing some TLC to be operational again....


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Actually I kind of messed that up.  A K-6 '2' stock was 500 , K-6 III was 550. The average OC's are around 575.
> 
> Before today never saw an 800, now I see a 971 on a K-6 II...LOL;
> 
> http://www.sysopt.com/systemdb/overclock/search.php



lol yea some folks like to go all out

also the K6-III was 450 and 475, it ran to hot at 500 and 550 and those where never release, the K6-2 went to 550, the K6-2+ to 575 and the K6-III+ to 550


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.sysopt.com/systemdb/system.php/3387


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 31, 2008)

Sign me up!

Intel D815EEA Socket 370
866PIII Coppermine
512MB PC133 RAM
128MB Radeon 9600pro
15GB Quantum HDD
Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP2
460 watt PSU

I'm currently letting my friend borrow it...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 31, 2008)

athlon XP .. seee sig ...


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 31, 2008)

Socket A's arent't that old IMO to be considered "old"


----------



## xu^ (Jan 31, 2008)

check my sig for 2nd rig


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 1, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> Socket A's arent't that old IMO to be considered "old"



well 2000 in 2008 is old, AthlonXP aka Palamino and Mobile AThlon4 are not old, they are just long in the tooth


----------



## Pyeti (Feb 1, 2008)

ive got three that are still "in use"
p1 166, 32mb ram s3 trio
k6-2 500 @ 550, 256mb, random integrated graphics
p3 450 @ 600, 512mb, Ati rage 
do i qualify? lol


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 1, 2008)

well sure ya do, lol.

im quite happy to have the oldest working computer still lol.

I did pick up a gem of classic on my way to work today, the local computer store got a load of computers as usal to strip the useful parts out of, well this thing was useless.

Its a 286 6mhz with coprocoessor for FPU work  lol and 640k of ram and 2x5 1/4 inch floppy drives, but does have an ISA IDE card in it, so im thinking of getting my 400mb drive from my parts box and installing Windows 3.1 on it 

ITs old as dirt, the only thing i need to replace is the PSU so i gotta change cases so i need to find a spare AT, as this thing is old enough the PSU has the power switch on it and no front panel switches at all lol.

gonna try to OC it to 12mhz and make it fly lol


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 1, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> well sure ya do, lol.
> 
> ...im quite happy to have the oldest working computer still lol.



Thats not realy true.  A few members here have Altair's, Apple 1's, Comadore's and TRS 80's that still run.
Somewhere in the archives is another thread about this.  I happen to have all of the above that still work.  Once in a while I even use them for my children and freinds to practice Basic with.

Sry, but the "OLD FARTS" always have the "best stuff".


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 1, 2008)

candle, that might be to slow for windows 3.1 to run. lol.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 3, 2008)

no its not


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 6, 2008)

where did yall go off to?


----------



## Frick (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, you all have these fancy new machines? 

I could join! In a couple of weeks I'm gonna sell my current setup and replace it with:

Some ASUS motherboard (440LX sadly, I "accidentely" sold my 440bx-boards some years ago, including the way cool Abit BE6 feat. 4 PATA-ports )
P2 300ish Mhz
512MB RAM
Rage-something (arggh, I can't remember. It has VIVO (component AND s-vhs, choices choices ), for whatever good that is. I might find some Radeon 9000 in the closet though)
20GB HDD

Together with BSD or some Linux. Man, it's gonna be a new life! 

Currently it is a firewall/router, but I don't use it.


----------



## Mediocre (Feb 6, 2008)

Skt. A Thunderbird 900 hard-modded to 950 (9.5x100), 256mb pc100, GeForce2 MX, 3x80gb IDE, 1449 3Dmark01


----------



## flashstar (Feb 6, 2008)

I dumped $400 into a T23 Thinkpad a couple months ago. It's a great machine, after being walked on by a worker at a grain factory.  It has a Pentium 3 mobile m at 1.13ghz, and while it was manufactured in 2002, this is the closest thing that I now have to an old computer.

Edit: It gets 600 3dmarks in 3mark01.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 7, 2008)

oh i just got a 1ghz AthlonC running today woot 

the board doesnt like 100mhz FSB much, because the 1400B and the 1000C both are unstable at 100mhz, but the 1000C does great at 133mhz


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 13, 2008)

FORD= Found On Rubbish Dump ROFL


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 13, 2008)

Found on race Day


and anyway, the F-150 is still one of the top selling trucks, the 1500 from chevy and dodge can kiss fords ass


----------



## intel igent (Feb 14, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> Found on race Day



First On Race Day


----------



## mtosev (Feb 14, 2008)

I have this:

ASUS P2B
Pentium 2 350MHz
128 MB
Voodoo3 3500
CD rom
floppy
ISA sound card


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 14, 2008)

you qualify


----------



## DR.Death (Feb 14, 2008)

i have a pre Pentium mac and a p1 dell thats clocked at 200Hhz and a p3 866 witch somthing is dead in it runs just not well thats all so far


----------



## Gallatin (Feb 14, 2008)

celeron 333A slot 1
dfi m/b
on board vga 96mb... +voodoo2 8mb
2x 128mb sdram
soundblaster 128bit
HDD 1x8.4gb 1x40gb
running win98SE......
i'm in?
(spare parts: p2 400mhz slot 1 512mbL2,  voodoo2 8mb,  voodoo2000agp, S3 virge pci)


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm interested too; I got a Pentium 3 800MHz machince I use as a file server, and I am seeking to get a couple of original IBM PCs this summer.  Now THAT'S old, hehe.
A personal note; the oldest computer I've used was a TRS-80 with BASIC ROM and cassette decks for storage, lol.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, I forgot the specs
P3 EB @ 800MHz
384MB RAM
18GB HDD


----------



## Bytor (Feb 14, 2008)

Not sure this will count, but I still have a working Commadore 64 from the 80's.  I bought this baby new as the BX while I was stationed in Germany.
Wife wont let me trash it, says we may need it one day>  lolz yeah for a door stop I tell her..


----------



## xu^ (Feb 19, 2008)

could be worth a bit on fleabay if u have the original box etc 

seem some of em go for quite a bit


----------



## VroomBang (Mar 20, 2008)

This is the spec I will rescucitate tomorrow as a back up system while I RMA a graphics card in my modern, ungratefull and obnoxious one. 

Pentium II 300MHz (the daddy's son)
Mobo DFI model ?? (I lost the doc. but I'll find out with cpuz)
16MB SDRAM
Riva TNT AGP (could run Moto Racer with max details at 800*600, I think..)
3DFX card (runs Eurofighter 2000 special 3DFX patch in DOS, super fast)
ATX tower
Soundcard Soundblaster 16
HD Samsung 8GB (capacity to be confirmed, the thing is covered in dust)
Windows 98 SP2


will keep you posted on the launch!


----------



## FlipIt (Mar 22, 2008)

IM in with my old Barton server 
spex:
XP2500+ 1.83 @ 2.13 stable in Firefox 
256 RAM + 256RAM + 512 RAM
MX4 64 MB 128 BIT
80GB seagate + 200 Samsung +  320 Maxtor
an old MB


----------



## Frick (Mar 22, 2008)

FlipIt said:


> IM in with my old Barton server
> spex:
> XP2500+ 1.83 @ 2.13 stable in Firefox
> 256 RAM + 256RAM + 512 RAM
> ...



Hey, that's not old at all. 

Anyway, I wanna be in too. Specs to your left, and yes, that's my main computer.


----------



## Black Panther (May 10, 2008)

Can I be in? 

Processor: Celeron 333Mhz Mendocino
Ram: 128MB DDR SDRAM PC100
Graphics: Nvidia Vanta 16MB (AGP)
Motherboard: Soltek SL-62C
Sound Card: Aztech AZT 2320 (ISA)
HDD: Samsung 5400rpm 6GB.

I get nearly un-recognisable fonts in cpu-z as you can see below, no matter which font type and size I make my settings they remain the same. 






Edit: This is useful -- get your USB pendrive work under Windows 98!



Namslas90 said:


> Recent popularity of USB Flash Drives has generated enough interest for the development of Windows 98 USB Mass Storage Device Drivers.
> 
> http://www.technical-assistance.co.uk/kb/usbmsd98.php


----------



## Black Panther (May 21, 2008)

This thread needs a bump and an update. 

Do you play games on your old computers?
I reminisced a bit by installing some games which I used to be really hooked on some years ago.... Jill of the Jungle and Prince of Persia, the first one... They're free to download as abandonware today 

It's surprising how in my memory these games are envisaged as having awesome sound and graphics  imagine my surprise when for Prince of Persia I heard the tune and sounds coming out of the pc speaker even though I got speakers attached!

As an update, I'm about to acquire 2 computers which really qualify as old. My dad is an enthusiast of old radio transmitters (got a whole hall full of them) and amongst some stuff he once bought 20 years ago there are these 2 pc's which he's going to give to me. He said they worked... 20 years ago...  but anyway. I have never seen them so far but they're the ones which have the monitor, tower and keyboard into one single unit.

As I said I don't know the model or any of the specs but from his description I take it they're something like the following picture but their 'case' is green:





As soon as I get them here I'll put up a couple of photos in this thread, check if they work and try to find out about the specs. He says he's even got all their manuals!


----------



## Kovoet (May 21, 2008)

Damn theres some old stuff here


----------

